# Sprint SGT not booting after Clockwork Recovery flash



## Sacrifusion

*My apologies if this has been covered, I had not seen a similar post.*

*I have managed to get so far as to actually installing the Recovery, but now all I get is a black screen after the Sprint boot animation. To ensure I wasn't just being impatient, I left it along for over a hour just to see if it would work itself out. Alas when I returned it was still on the same black screen as before.*
*While flashing the recovery it managed to make a backup called "before-ext4-conver-***" that I have tried to restore from but all it gives me is "Cheching MD5 sums... MD5 mismatch!"*
*I've also tried to install the the ICS/CM9 rom posted on this site but the installation aborts each time.*
*Not sure what else to try. All fac-reset methods either require access to the OS or neglect to provide further advise if wiping from recovery does not resolve. *

*Any assistance would be greatly appreciated as I am not that hard up for an excuse to get a new tab*

*P.S. Is there a serious problem with the backspace button on this site or maybe there's just some conflict with Chrome?*


----------



## nicklovell23

Sacrifusion said:


> *My apologies if this has been covered, I had not seen a similar post.*
> 
> *I have managed to get so far as to actually installing the Recovery, but now all I get is a black screen after the Sprint boot animation. To ensure I wasn't just being impatient, I left it along for over a hour just to see if it would work itself out. Alas when I returned it was still on the same black screen as before.*
> *While flashing the recovery it managed to make a backup called "before-ext4-conver-***" that I have tried to restore from but all it gives me is "Cheching MD5 sums... MD5 mismatch!"*
> *I've also tried to install the the ICS/CM9 rom posted on this site but the installation aborts each time.*
> *Not sure what else to try. All fac-reset methods either require access to the OS or neglect to provide further advise if wiping from recovery does not resolve. *
> 
> *Any assistance would be greatly appreciated as I am not that hard up for an excuse to get a new tab*
> 
> *P.S. Is there a serious problem with the backspace button on this site or maybe there's just some conflict with Chrome?*


 I would flash back to stock using hemidall then
1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.

2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar

3. Unzip it (recovery 5.0.2.7)...

4. Install heimdall. (I prefer version 1.1.1)
http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/

4. Enter Download mode (Power + Vol. Down) and Install the 5.0.2.7 Kernel(zimage) and 5.0.2.7 Recovery through heimdall.

5. Upon reboot, enter recovery by holding down Vol. Up.

6. In recovery, Wipe device, then Install ICS Rom and Gapps zips...
Note: You might have to "mount /system" when installing gapps. You can check that in the "mounts and storage".

7. choose "reboot system now" in recovery.


----------



## ecvision

For all newbs flashing the sprint let point out one step I was stuck on ( newbi here too ) If you want to flash [ROM] [CDMA] AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD7 onto your stock tab you may have issues due to the partition change. I flashed BUILD5 then went to BUILD7. So in step 6 after wipe load BUILD5 then you should have no issues going to BUILD7. For some reason I was stuck until I realize it was the partitions that were the issue. Otherwise these steps where the ones I followed to load a rom on my stock sprint tab.


----------



## Montalbert

ecvision said:


> For all newbs flashing the sprint let point out one step I was stuck on ( newbi here too ) If you want to flash [ROM] [CDMA] AOSP ICS / CM9 - BUILD7 onto your stock tab you may have issues due to the partition change. I flashed BUILD5 then went to BUILD7. So in step 6 after wipe load BUILD5 then you should have no issues going to BUILD7. For some reason I was stuck until I realize it was the partitions that were the issue. Otherwise these steps where the ones I followed to load a rom on my stock sprint tab.


Can i ask how you fixed the partition issue when going to a more recent build? My daughter's Sprint Tab is still in GB rotted but without CWM due to it not installing for some reason (thought i had bricked it- she would kill me  ). I might try the above instructions to install AOKP on it- i have aokp on my nexus. What extra steps do i need to perform.

Thanks


----------



## ecvision

Alright make sure you get heimdall 1.1.1 new version is different. Read up on using this program. Its the trickiest part of the procedure and its where you can brick your tab. Remember put zimage and recovery files in its corresponding fields. Flash build5 let it boot up that build lets you load build7 and it allows it to format it properly. There are ways to format but this is the easiest non technical way of doing it. Remember follow the instructions to the letter and you should be good. Also a reminder this works for cdma ( Verizon sprint) tabs only.


----------



## ecvision

Sorry I just realized its a sprint tab. Follow directions pay absolutely close attention during the clockwork recovery step and you should be fine.


----------



## corryrobb

Does anyone have the cwm-recovery-5.0.2.7.tar file ? Can you provide me a link please? The link above is dead and I'm stuck until I get it! Thanks!


----------



## ianphillips1

corryrobb said:


> Does anyone have the cwm-recovery-5.0.2.7.tar file ? Can you provide me a link please? The link above is dead and I'm stuck until I get it! Thanks!


Give me a few and ill put it in my Dropbox.
Ian

sent from the innerweb

Edit:http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69602970/cwm-recovery-5.0.2.7%20%282%29.tar


----------



## corryrobb

I found a working link, if anyone else needs it. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10653448/cwm-recovery-5.0.2.7.tar


----------



## corryrobb

Thanks ianphillips1! I found another copy last night.


----------



## chucknorris

Could you point me in the direction of how to get back to stock. I am currently in a soft brick coming from a CM9 mistake (was working amazing for a while) and I can't find how to hemidall back. I found something to Odin but that is not working right. I may not be doing something right because of the partition change. :-/ Any help would be greatly appreciated.



nicklovell23 said:


> I would* flash back to stock using hemidall* then
> 1. Download ICS Rom and Gapps onto sd card.
> 
> 2. Download recovery 5.0.2.7 from here.
> http://k.22aaf3.com/...ery-5.0.2.7.tar
> 
> 3. Unzip it (recovery 5.0.2.7)...
> 
> 4. Install heimdall. (I prefer version 1.1.1)
> http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/
> 
> 4. Enter Download mode (Power + Vol. Down) and Install the 5.0.2.7 Kernel(zimage) and 5.0.2.7 Recovery through heimdall.
> 
> 5. Upon reboot, enter recovery by holding down Vol. Up.
> 
> 6. In recovery, Wipe device, then Install ICS Rom and Gapps zips...
> Note: You might have to "mount /system" when installing gapps. You can check that in the "mounts and storage".
> 
> 7. choose "reboot system now" in recovery.


----------

